# chubby tegus?



## Daniel.lizards (May 12, 2014)

I see pictures of tegus, fat skinny idk... Can someone show me a picture of an adult tegu that is the correct weight. I look at the ones with the big fat jowls and think, that's adorable but I think that's obese...

sorry if this isn't the right spot for this.


----------



## Deac77 (May 13, 2014)

It's not letting me share photos I'll post when I get home but most tegus in captivity are obese


----------



## SamBobCat (May 13, 2014)

Agreed. Unless you take if for walks at least twice a day, your tegu will most likely be obese. And sometimes it's not a problem, but if they are too overweight, it can be fatal. Go on youtube and check out macgyver lizard. The video "hungry dinosaur in y kitchen" really shows how unhealthy and obese he is. And he is a free roam tegu. They let him wander about the house 24/7.


----------



## Deac77 (May 13, 2014)

Wow still wont let me upload 

But you don't have to walk your lizard, it's more about basking temps, and diet than that


----------



## Daniel.lizards (May 14, 2014)

thats actually one of the ones who i thought was fat lol.
hes pretty skinny right now, hes about a foot ish from snout to vent and like 26 inches total too.
he ate a mouse and some hornworms and has been chilling in his humid burrowing hide. 
he also has been basking quite a bit under a 130 basking spot measured by temp gun. he basks about a half hour at a time and in burrows a majority of the time, then about 10-20 minz of exploring and trying to escape (i try to feed him while hes exploring or basking but he likes to run to his burrow when he sees me, yay for being hands off lol)

ive got a savannah monitor thats doing wonderful so i know how to take care of lizards pretty well. when bigger, will he chase the food around like a savannah?


----------



## Josh (May 15, 2014)

Upload issue should be fixed now... @Deac77 , can you confirm?
There are some photos of 'overfed' tegus around here somewhere... I'll see if I can dig some up.


----------



## Deac77 (May 16, 2014)

Some photos of my 2 year olds 

@Josh it worked


----------

